
How Google shut down our startup on Black Friday - greenwalls
https://twitter.com/GlassWireLabs/status/539215763844775936
======
DanBC
[https://blog.glasswire.com/2014/11/30/google-chrome-
blocks-g...](https://blog.glasswire.com/2014/11/30/google-chrome-blocks-
glasswire/)

this is probably a better link.

~~~
greenwalls
Thank you.

------
wlesieutre
Just downloaded GlassWire in Chrome, it sounds like this has been fixed?

Shitty situation though. The impression I get from Google is that they
automatically flag things all the time, their "review" system never changes
any decisions, and the only way to get something fixed is if someone with
Google connections (John Mueller in the comments) hears about your problem and
passes it along to someone who can actually fix it.

How many people get screwed that we never hear about because they didn't have
enough twitter followers?

~~~
greenwalls
It's fixed with Chrome, thanks! Unfortunately Google Webmaster Tools still
says we have malware for some reason. Hopefully it will update soon.

------
q_no
The only reason I know for Google blocking content is, that the website is
(was) infected with malware somwhere deep in the structure. This often happens
to outdated Wordpress installs, especially after recent exploits. Blocking an
executable however is new to me. I wonder what the real reason is.

~~~
greenwalls
We use Wordpress for our Blog but it's completely separated from our main
website. I guess theoretically it could be infected but we don't distribute
any software from there.
[https://blog.glasswire.com](https://blog.glasswire.com) Google Webmaster
Tools pointed specifically to our installer file that is rated as safe by
VirusTotal.com.

------
SL61
It's working now, at least. I was able to successfully download it in Chrome.

~~~
greenwalls
Chrome no longer blocks the download but Google Webmaster Tools still say
we're infected with malware.

------
bhhaskin
I feel like there is more to the story...

~~~
greenwalls
I always feel like that also when something like this happens but we can't
figure out what we did wrong. If we figure it out we'll update the blog post.

